#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoOEngineers.com Court Room! >  >  Reported Post by blackbull

## blackbull

blackbull has reported a post.

Reason:


> hai faadoo i dont understand the topic of employee can u explainnnnnnnn,,,


Post: FE Introduction Thread - Let's Do it - Ver.2!
Forum: Forum Rules, Posting Guidelines & Important Announcements
Assigned Moderators: faadoo.nitika

Posted by: govind172000
Original Content: 


> it keeps information about employees.








  Similar Threads: Reported Post by pratiyaksh Reported Post by berzerius Reported Post by akhilstfame Reported Post by deepak1832 Reported Post by ria 01

----------


## AndrewLorey

Even I want to know the same answer exactly what Employees are.According to me Employee are like those victims whose gets crushed under the Drunk truck driver,or under the rash Car drivers.

http://www.salvagereseller.com/

----------

